# Apollo..Scotland



## Mikeymutt (Jan 11, 2018)

Visited this place with the girlfriend and two none member on a quite miserable day,although it did brighten up a little later,this was huge sprawling site.a former gasification site that used coal to turn into gas.it once provided gas for twenty per cent of Scotland,the site was opened by the queen in 1961 and was owned by british gas.the site has changed hands several times and millions of pounds have been pumped into it.and in 1992 the then owners built a 120MW combined cycle gas turbine.sadly in Scotland most of the coal pits have been shut so the process was no longer viable.it carried on being a gas power station pumping it straight from the sea.the site shut down in 2011..parts of the site has been demolished,but lots to see here.lots of pipes and dials,sadly there is a gang of metal thieves on the site and they are blantantly stripping it for copper.working through every bit.they never give us any bother,a few buildings have been torched which is a shmae as my friend showed me some photos from even a few months back and te whole site was pristine.

Looking out over the site




The workshop.

























The admin and offices next to the workshop had partly been burnt out.mostly upstairs,some bits remained intact downstairs













Small stores building










Looking out to the gasifier from the stores and workshop




lots of lovely pipes and dials and wheels in around the gasifiers






































































The turbine are housed in a building with tight sides so getting a shot was impossible so just a close up




we managed to get into the intake fan section.it was a tight squeeze but worth it even though it was pitch black














glad to be in the fresh air again after spending an hour in the fan bit 







the kitchen and office blocks had suffered fire damage too





















lots of hydrants about




a smaller workshop


----------



## krela (Jan 11, 2018)

Love that! Thanks Mikey.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 11, 2018)

More photos coming soon sent it far too early.give me ten mins


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 11, 2018)

Changes done should be the full report now


----------



## Rubex (Jan 11, 2018)

Wow this is amazing! So much to see, love the different colours! Looks like you had a good day despite the weather. Nice pics.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 11, 2018)

Rubex said:


> Wow this is amazing! So much to see, love the different colours! Looks like you had a good day despite the weather. Nice pics.



Thank you it was lovely.spent the day here.


----------



## krela (Jan 11, 2018)

Mikeymutt said:


> Changes done should be the full report now



Even better!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 11, 2018)

Cannot beat industrial photography. Superb photographs.


----------



## wolfism (Jan 11, 2018)

Interesting site, the gasifier model in the offices was a work of art but sadly it got trashed a while ago.


----------



## Electric (Jan 12, 2018)

Wow. That site looks huge and your photos are great.


----------



## HughieD (Jan 12, 2018)

That is mega Mikey.


----------



## smiler (Jan 12, 2018)

They don't come any better, Loved it Mikey, nice snaps, Thanks


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 12, 2018)

That looks a pretty epic explore & some serious pipe porn going on there!
Lovely pics too!


----------



## Pincheck (Jan 12, 2018)

Nice place to see was there with Wolfism when the backend was still in place 5 years ago say hello to the Pikeys lol


----------



## mookster (Jan 12, 2018)

Can't believe I found out about this one two days after my Scotland trip in November, we drove pretty much straight past it too!


----------



## Pincheck (Jan 30, 2018)

Electric said:


> Wow. That site looks huge and your photos are great.



should have seen it 5 years ago when the back end was still standing for me and Wolfism to do


----------



## Pincheck (Jan 30, 2018)

Mikeymutt said:


> More photos coming soon sent it far too early.give me ten mins



Tell me did you get chased and was this you !


----------



## wolfism (Jan 30, 2018)

Are those framed photos hung up inside the air intake??


----------



## HiddenScotsman (Jan 30, 2018)

Amazing set and nice report


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 30, 2018)

Ha ha no they ain't mine I ain't been back but I have a feeling I know who's it is


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 30, 2018)

And no we were never chased left alone to get on


----------



## wolfism (Jan 30, 2018)

Re. the picture frames, good luck to them, I guess not many will have got the chance to see their little exhibition because demo is now in full swing, according to my spies..


----------



## Pincheck (Jan 30, 2018)

wolfism said:


> Re. the picture frames, good luck to them, I guess not many will have got the chance to see their little exhibition because demo is now in full swing, according to my spies..



yes i know Mate they where all held in place by 3 magnets a piece who ever left them i believe has been chased as no reason to not leave them Mikey and your the only one who done a report could put up what the rear site was like ?


----------



## Brewtal (Jan 30, 2018)

wolfism said:


> Re. the picture frames, good luck to them, I guess not many will have got the chance to see their little exhibition because demo is now in full swing, according to my spies..



Is demo in full swing? I popped by a the other week, the road I was gonna park on was icy as fuck so lost my temper and went elsewhere, didn't get a chance to get back. Had a good look at the place from the top of the hill, couldn't see any demo going on. Not doubting what you are saying, I'm not up the road that much so have to make the most of my time, its a genuine question!


----------



## Echo Seven (Jan 30, 2018)

Great Photos Mikey, cracking range of stuff from the industrial to the office.

I found that exhibition as well on my visit. Maybe the photographer left it there to see what would happen.


----------



## Scattergun (Jan 30, 2018)

Brewtal said:


> Is demo in full swing? I popped by a the other week, the road I was gonna park on was icy as fuck so lost my temper and went elsewhere, didn't get a chance to get back. Had a good look at the place from the top of the hill, couldn't see any demo going on. Not doubting what you are saying, I'm not up the road that much so have to make the most of my time, its a genuine question!



Aye mate it's being very quickly chomped up, starting at the front of the site and working back to where the old powerstation used to stand. They park the plant up toward the entrance at the end of the day for security as there's pikies moving around the site all hours of the day. And night. I know who the exhibition belongs to. Not sure if the chap is on here but he's heavily active on Facepuke, I presume you were on the site the same day Mikey? Didn't quite get it to be honest.

Nice pics of what was left though. Did you not do the labs?


----------



## Cuban B. (Jan 31, 2018)

Deleted post. Nice pics by the way.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 31, 2018)

Thank you..i have never seen this till now but I know someone was on about doing a gallery here and was to be his own thing that maybe a few people might see as they have and make them think as it did.he was not chased I am sure.i have seen a report from the rear bit on another site looked mint


----------



## wolfism (Jan 31, 2018)

Brewtal said:


> Not doubting what you are saying, I'm not up the road that much so have to make the most of my time, its a genuine question!



That's no bother, I realise you're genuine. As Mr Scattergun says it's disappearing as we speak, mainly in order to deprive the local copper fairies of their treasure and the local firebugs of stuff to burn. I've been a couple of times in the last few weeks, spent a while in the archive but missed the hipster photogallery installation.


----------



## Pincheck (Jan 31, 2018)

Mikeymutt said:


> Thank you..i have never seen this till now but I know someone was on about doing a gallery here and was to be his own thing that maybe a few people might see as they have and make them think as it did.he was not chased I am sure.i have seen a report from the rear bit on another site looked mint



Well to be honest it was a pain in the Ass Mikey as i went there to get the fan not a Art gallery that's in a pile of scrap metal. By all means do it for yourself but take it with you the whole point is to see the site not someone elses European art shots ! 

Might sound harsh only being honest


----------



## Scattergun (Feb 1, 2018)

I didn't have any issue with the gallery thing, just didn't understand the point. All that money wasted on frames and prints and the effort prepping them to leave in a demolition site to become landfill a fortnight later. Just in case someone, who takes exactly the same pictures, might see it. Not to cause offence but the only thought it provoked in me was 'what a waste of time and money'.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 1, 2018)

I can understand where you are coming from if you want a shot in there as no one really knew about that bit &#55357;&#56832; and it's a cracking shot.personally scattergun it's not something I would want to do personally but I guess he had his reasons.whatever they may be


----------



## Echo Seven (Feb 1, 2018)

Maybe the set up in there was just to get a shot of a surreal exhibition, maybe they were shooting a movie or an advert or something, video or stills. Maybe the expense was just part of the overall cost of doing the project. No one complains about the cost of an Aston Martin when they trash one in a James Bond film, they make a lot more money than the cost of the car. Looks like this might have taken several people to 

I bet it cost a lot more to travel around Europe shooting the pictures, than the cost of the frames.

It does seem a bit selfish of the photographer to basically take over the room rather than leave it as it was, so other explorers can get the shot, but that's not much different to the other undesirables who trash locations and steal stuff, nothing stays the same.

I guess the photographer might be expecting someone to trash the exhibition, that's usually what happens in derps. Maybe he would return to photograph its demise as part of the project/movie/advert or whatever strangeness they were up to. Personally I wouldn't want to judge without having more facts.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 1, 2018)

Brilliant response..even though it is something I would not do and can understand it from both points I think it's pretty cool and different and I showed the girlfriend she thought it was great and did laugh.its nice to see something different


----------



## Scattergun (Feb 1, 2018)

Isn't that the point of an art exhibition or installation however? To judge? That's what people do. Beauty, skill, inherent meaning, uniqueness, fulfilled intent, it's all personal judgement. When I looked through the pictures I could certainly appreciate them with these aspects in mind but no more than I appreciate my own, on account that I'm an urban explorer and therefore take much the same pictures myself. 

When a movie production company destroys an expensive car they don't complain about the cost because its destruction serves to net a monetary gain at the box office on the movies release. Could that have been the photographers intention in this case? If so how? I digress, I don't consider myself an artist. Or a photographer so to speak. Just a bloke with a camera who takes pictures of derelict buildings. Perhaps the real intention was to create a talking point, even if it was just to ask the question why. In which case it's a success. Perhaps I'll just never get it. 

If there's any irony at all though it's that the combined cost of the frames, the prints and the travel to get them to their final destination would have paid a large part of the cost of a euro trip, if not all of it.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 1, 2018)

Well you are spot on mate it certainly set up an interesting debate.been some interesting comments I never expected to see them there and was quite a shock to see that pic.males a refreshing change eh.well guess you will have to edit them out of your pic or slowly take them down


----------



## Scattergun (Feb 1, 2018)

Mikeymutt said:


> Well you are spot on mate it certainly set up an interesting debate.been some interesting comments I never expected to see them there and was quite a shock to see that pic.males a refreshing change eh.well guess you will have to edit them out of your pic or slowly take them down



I enjoy a bit of friendly debate in a thread from time to time. It's a bit more engaging than the usual 'nice pictures' and 'looks a good mooch' comments. It also gets me a bit more involved with the forum platform.


----------



## krela (Feb 1, 2018)

I was going to make a bad joke about mass debates but I decided against it. 

I guess it's not really much different to graffiti, that costs a fair amount in cans and is time limited / transient in the same way.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 1, 2018)

Yeah deffi make a nice change and it keeps the forum healthy I think long as they don't get nasty and bitter.luckily it's not like that on here..if I remember rightly krela some of the proper graffiti spray cans can cost a fair whack each


----------



## krela (Feb 1, 2018)

Mikeymutt said:


> Yeah deffi make a nice change and it keeps the forum healthy I think long as they don't get nasty and bitter.luckily it's not like that on here..if I remember rightly krela some of the proper graffiti spray cans can cost a fair whack each



Really depends which brand, and sometimes colour, but a piece can cost anything from £30-£150.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 1, 2018)

Yeah that's a fair whack.i do appreciate a good bit of graffiti


----------



## krela (Feb 1, 2018)

Yeah I'm really talking about the good stuff. Trash costs less.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 1, 2018)

krela said:


> Yeah I'm really talking about the good stuff. Trash costs less.



Yeah a quick tag with Halfords car paint


----------



## Echo Seven (Feb 1, 2018)

Some good points there Scattergun. To answer your question - its pure speculation but maybe the photographer was making a net profit if he was shooting the scene for a movie (I doubt a James Bond movie!) or a TV programme or an advert where there would be profit, he might make enough for several Europe trips! Maybe his project was simply get a series of surreal shots and once that was done had no more need for the pictures.

Personally if I had wanted a shot of the room I could have taken them down, but I didn't want to move them out of respect for all the work that obviously went into it. I've got loads of respect for anyone else that decided not to move them out of respect for a fellow photographer.

Maybe the guy that set it up isn't the photographer, but just printed and framed them to get the exhibition set up for another purpose. Personally I think it would be good fun if someone takes them down and sets them up in another derp!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 10, 2018)

Even though parts are trashed, burnt out or nicked I still got a hard on...well you know wot I mean

Love this mikey, if I ever get to make it here maybe there will be a few screws left...


----------

